# Warnings: new pundamilia species imported



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

here's the description of the Pundamilia sp"pink anal" from Ole Seehausen:Young males can be blueish but full adults are deep black and have a very characteristic anal fin coloration that is unique among the Known mbipi species, but similar to that of the blue nyererei(azurea). The anal fin is pink between the hard spines. Behind the spinouspart of the fin the pink gradually fades away making place for white with a faint pink flush.the caudal fin is blackish with a pink margin of irregular width, the black dorsal fin has pink lappets.
I've seen the arrivage in France of new wild caught victorian cichlids, one is sold under Pundamilia pundamilia Makobe island that isn"t this species as it lacks the vivid red on the anal and caudal fin showing instead a pink anal and pink margin on the caudal and a black body instead of dark blue. It seems to be the Pundamilia sp "pink anal" due to the body color and form. Do not cross these fishes with Pundamilia pundamilia Makobe. As it is a distinctive undescribed species living in Makobe island.
Another species is called Lithochromis rubripinnis or rufus Makobe, only L.xanthpteryx lives in Makobe and the fishes I saw exhibited some red-orange fins. in the shipment it seemed to have L.rubripinis too so look at the body color of your females, if they are mostly silvery green then they are rubripinis if they are more or less brown then it's xanthopteryx
I've also saw some scrapers that seemed close to Mbipia mbipi rather than Neochromis greenwoodi, in the US, the pix shown a Neochromis omnicaruleus Makobe in plain color, it seems to have N.rufocaudalis too in the shipment. So be careful when yu decide to make yur fish spawn, be sure yu have the right male with the good female.
xris 
Here are the species of algae scrapers and insectivores found at Makobe island
Neochromis rufocaudalis
N.omnicaruleus
N.gigas
N.greenwwodi
Mbipia lutea
M.mbipi
H.sp «blue obliquidens »
H.sp «short snout scraper »
H.sp »large eyes nigricans"
Insectivores:
Pundamilia.nyererei
P.pundamilia
P.sp «pink anal »
Haplochromis sauvagei
H.flavus
H.cyaneus
H.chilotes
Lithochromis xanthopteryx

the species at Juma island
Pundamilia nyererei
Pundamilia pundamilia
P.sp"big blue"
P.sp"pink anal"
Neochromis.sp"black nigricans"
Mbipia mbipi
Mbipia lutea
H.sauvagei
H.fisheri
H.chilotes
Lithochromis xanthopteryx


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

he re's the stock list: NEW WILD CAUGHT AREAS: Mwanza, Makobe Island, Juma Island Tanzania
Lithochromis rufus "red pseudonigricans" if the fish is caught at Makobe, it couldn't be this species as no samples ever caught rufus or rubripinnis at Makobe, to differentiate the origins, lokk at the body color of the females, if they are brown with an orange tip on the dorsal fin, they are xanthopteryx, if they are more silvery with a red rim on the dorsal then they are rubripinnis or rufus, the latest being less brillant on the flanks
'Haplochromis' sp. velvet black makobe Island: normally N.greenwoodi but pictures of males and females are necessary to clarify if it's Mbipia mbipi or N.greenwoodi
'Haplochromis' sp. two line hunter type Juma Island NEW!
Mbipi sp. barred blue dorsal rock picker type Juma Island NEW! pix are needed to know if it's a Mbipia mbipi or N.sp"black nigricans"
Neochromis sp. black OB piebald Makobe Island: Normally N.omnicaruleus
Neochromis sp. long black fin scraper Makobe Island NEW!: from the pix I saw, N.omnicaruleus
Paralabidochromis sauvagei 'red rock kribensis' red Juma Island
Pundamilia nyererei red Juma Island
Pundamilia nyererei red Makobe Island
Pundamilia sp. red anal nyererei Makobe Island this species isn't referenced in Makobe, pix are needed to clarify if it's Pundamilia pundamilia or P.sp"pink anal"if the anal and caudal fins are red then its P.pundamilia  or if the fish is entirely black with the only anal fin red, it could be P.sp"all black"
Pundamilia sp. 7 stripe zebra Juma Island It could be Pundamilia sp"big blue" because P.pundamilia has no more than 6 bars, if it has a kinda massive head like P.sp"red head" then there is good chance that this is the sp big blue, the big blue from this place is pinkish red on the head surface, snout, flanks, back, gill cover, all the fins are pinkish red, the flanks can be onits under part yellow to almost white
Neochromis sp. black OB piebald Makobe Island normally N.omnicaruleus but females of N.greenwoodi can be OB too
Neochromis sp. giant scraper Makobe Island aka Neochromis gigas, a rarety
Neochromis sp. red-orange piebald Makobe Island could be either N.greenwoodi or omnicaruleus
Paralabidochromis sauvagei 'red rock kribensis' Mwanza
Pundamilia nyererei red Makobe Island
Pundamilia nyererei Mwanza Gulf
Pundamilia pundamilia 'zebra nyererei' Makobe Island the fish sold under this name in France is P.sp"pink anal"  the Pundamilia pundamilia makobe is a dark blue fish with the caudal, anal and soft part of the dorsal fin vivid red, it has less than 6 vertical bars
xris


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

Except Pundamilia nyererei Makobe, and well identified fishes, none of these species should be crossed with captive stocks. Do not cross red anal nyererei with P.pundamilia, nor pink anal with p.pundamilia. Be sure if yu want to cross yur captives stocks with the wild caught fishes that it is effectively the same species and locale, that they are identical in males and females body forms and colors.
xris


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Why Warnings? Maybe you mean attention? I'm not sure warning, are they dangerous? :wink:


----------



## samaki (Oct 25, 2002)

This a frenchism, I mean attention yes :lol:


----------



## dreday (Oct 12, 2007)

he is just trying to bring attention to those who may be trying to cross in wild strains that are not properly ID with tank strains and calling them F1.

I thank you for your info Samaki and your keen attention to detail. These fish are proven hard to ID.


----------

